# Using a big diecast car (1:18 scale) as a tank decoration?



## BirdOPrey5 (Mar 22, 2008)

I did extensive searching and found only 1 instance of someone saying they used a matchbox car to decorate their kid's first fish tank... I'm wondering if a larger diecast car could be safely used? I know copper is the worst metal so it should be OK, and rubber is rubber... Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I would be a bit worried about the paint deteriorating and flaking off after a period of time, since they were not made to be water resistent.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Perhaps if you coated it COMPLETELY in aquarium safe silicone. I don't see why it wouldn't be safe if you did that. It's completely clear and you can just put on a very thin coat.


----------



## Jake Star (May 14, 2021)

I have three fish tanks with big die cast cars with both mollies and catfish for about a year now and the fish swim through the interior trunk and engine...no problems.


----------



## Jake Star (May 14, 2021)

I wish I could show a pic here. Just make sure the cars are brand new and high quality and rinse well first. The longer they are submerged the more realilistic it looks and the fish love hanging out in them. Make sure to leave the doors open and hood and trunk up. I've had no problems for almost a year. Occasionally remove and clean like any other decor


----------

